# Leslie 125 speaker



## Brian Johnston (Feb 24, 2019)

Not sure if this is a good price; comes with the organ.








Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca


----------



## Doug Gifford (Jun 8, 2019)

If you have the space and some strong friends, and it's really in good condition it's a very good price.


----------



## DaddyDog (Apr 21, 2017)

I'd guess an excellent price. I was gifted a Leslie speaker, and spent a helluva lot more than that getting it restored, and acquiring an interface box for guitar or keys. I highly recommend Hammond Restorations in Hamilton if he's still in business.


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

I wonder if he’s negotiable.

I’d offer him $600 _without_ the organ.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

Someone go get this! I paid nearly that much for my 825.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

@nonreverb will tell you what it's worth.


----------



## eric_b (Dec 6, 2008)

About 6 years ago I tried to sell that same model for $100 with no takers in 2 months. So I removed the amp, replaced all the caps diodes etc, and use it daily with the original Jensen speaker as a guitar amp. Very nice amp.


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

Having been in the Hammond biz. for 25 years, here's some pointers you might find helpful: As stated, it's an M100 series instead of an L100 series which is a plus....basically the same as an M3 with diving board keys (bad) instead of waterfall keys like the M3 (good) and a bunch of fancy flip tabs.
It doesn't say it's been recently serviced so be prepared to do some basic service such as oiling, tube checkup and possibly caps and cleaning dirty flip tabs and possibly busbar contacts. Even though Hammonds are pretty robust, sooner or later those components should be dealt with.
The Leslie 125 is a budget box. 20watt amp, 12 inch speaker and no horn. It's ok....not great. Might be fun with a guitar but that would require an interface such as the Leslie Combo Preamp which last time I checked are going for almost what this rig is going for.
The things that interest me on this rig?
The Leslie switch kit which includes the brown half moons on the front rail, the interface box for the Leslie cable, the Leslie cable and speakers....mostly the Leslie speaker as they're usually Jensen C12N's.
Ultimately, it's worth what someone is willing to pay for it. That said, the fact he's added "or best offer" is telling and should be fully leveraged.


----------



## Waldo97 (Jul 4, 2020)

For comparison:  1960’s Hammond B3 and Leslie 122


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

Waldo97 said:


> For comparison:  1960’s Hammond B3 and Leslie 122


Overpriced....unless he's selling it with the RE-201.


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

This is a good deal.








Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca


----------

